# Confirming HDMI 7&8 channel pass through?



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

There seems to be some confusion about the ability to transport 7 and 8 channel PCM over HDMI v1.1 and v1.2 using HD-DVD and Blue-ray players. I did some research about the issue and found this paragraph at the HDMI FAQ site


> HDMI supports standard, enhanced, or high-definition video, plus multi-channel digital audio on a single cable. It transmits all ATSC HDTV standards and *supports 8-channel, 192kHz, uncompressed digital audio* and all currently-available compressed formats (such as Dolby Digital and DTS), HDMI 1.3 adds additional support for new lossless digital audio formats Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD with bandwidth to spare to accommodate future enhancements and requirements.


The way I read this, all HDMI versions support 8 channel PCM, so the limiting factors will be the players and/or receivers 

Toshiba HD-XE1(I'm not sure what firmware version these specs refer to or wheather a firmware upgrade will add support for 8 channel output over HDMI)


> AUDIO SPECIFICATIONS
> Dolby Digital...................yes (up to 5.1ch)
> Dolby Digital Plus............yes (up to 5.1ch)
> Dolby TRUE HD................yes (up to 5.1ch)
> ...


According to the manual the only way to get 8 channel output over HDMI of the Sony BDPS1 is to play a 7.1LPCM track.

I cant find literature to confirm receivers acceptance of input 8 channel PCM over HDMI.

So what I want to do in this thread is to confirm what receivers can accept 7/8 channel PCM, either by literature or better yet by first hand experience.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Confirmed Receivers that DO accept 8 channel PCM*
Yamaha RX-V1700 (Yamaha rep)
Yamaha RX-V2700 (Yamaha rep)
Denon AVC-A1XVA (User report)

*Confirmed Receivers that DO NOT accept 8 channel PCM*
Harman Kardon AVR 645 (H/K rep)


cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm surprised at how this is to find out.

I believe all the "07" model Denon AVRs (2307 and up) will take 7.1 channels of audio over hdmi. I can't vouch for this, but this is what I was told by a high-end pro today at the shop (StereoVisions in Columbus OH).

A rep for Harman/Kardon informed me that their AVR-645 will only take 5.1 channels.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

I've got a Harman Kardon AVR 645 and an Oppo 981 on the way (should be here in a few days). Although I'm not running eight channels (5.1 currently), I'm curious as to the compatability of these two units because of all the mystery of intermitant HMDI failures on various pieces of equipment I've read about.

Bob - Technology should be easy.:sarcastic:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello Bob in St. Louis,
I read that the early Oppos with DVI were not passing HDCP signals, and every device in the chain needs to be HDCP if a single one is or else the video signal will fail.
As I mentioned in my post I discovered via a H/K rep's reply to my e-mail that the 645 does not decode 8 channel pcm over hdmi, which is too bad (I love the H/Ks and was looking at the 645 to upgrade from my 435).
And back to the which receivers WILL take 8 channel: I have since heard back from Yamaha and the Yamaha RX-V1700 and RX-V2700 will indeed take 8 channel pcm via hdmi.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Chris. The 981 is going back, HDCP issues with my projector ...:sarcastic: ...
The 971 will (should) be it's replacement. Oppo no longer sells the 971, so they told me to buy a 971 from Amazon.
Will the 645 decode 5 channel DVI/HDMI input? That's all I need. (4.1)

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.
I've added those receivers to the first post.:T 
I just emailed Denon. As soon as they reply I'll add theirs to the list.

Has anyone been able to play 7.1 media yet?

cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Will the 645 decode 5 channel DVI/HDMI input? That's all I need. (4.1)


Unfortunately they didn't really answer that (since I was asking specifically about 7.1), although I would hope it would take 5.1 (or 4.1!):

Here's the 'transcript':

Does the OSD display over the HDMI output?
Can a 1080p/i component video signal be "cross-converted" and passed
through the HDMI output?
Can the receiver handle 8 channel uncompressed pcm over HDMI?

Their answer:

The OSD is available over the HDMI output. It will convert up
to 1080i to HDMI. I'm sorry but it will not accommodate the 8 channel
uncompressed PCM signal.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Wonderful Chris, thanks!
Nice to know the OSD will work over HDMI (unlike component)

Bob


----------



## htnut12 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a Denon 2307ci and I can confirm that the setup screen will display over an HDMI end to end chain to the TV. And the uncompressed audio regardless of number of channels is over HDMI from a Toshiba HD_XA1 is stunning to say the least. Instead of an OPPO get the Toshiba XA-1 they should be relatively cheap on the used market now, and have the best upconverter there is on the market. And you can watch HD-DVD.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

htnut12 said:


> I have a Denon 2307ci and I can confirm that the setup screen will display over an HDMI end to end chain to the TV. And the uncompressed audio regardless of number of channels is over HDMI from a Toshiba HD_XA1 is stunning to say the least. Instead of an OPPO get the Toshiba XA-1 they should be relatively cheap on the used market now, and have the best upconverter there is on the market. And you can watch HD-DVD.


Are you saying you have received 8channel PCM with the 2807ci? Because we are finding than many receivers support 6channel PCM over HDMI fine but not 7/8channel PCM.

cheers


----------



## htnut12 (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't know how many channels are decoded by the Toshiba XA-1 from the uncompressed audio on HD DVD titles. All I know is whatever number there are, they pass over the HDMI interface to the Denon 2307ci. And the sound is fantastic. I have many separate speakers on 8 channels. two of those speakers are in the rear in addition to the normal 5 plus subwoofer output on LFE.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

htnut12 said:


> I don't know how many channels are decoded by the Toshiba XA-1 from the uncompressed audio on HD DVD titles. All I know is whatever number there are, they pass over the HDMI interface to the Denon 2307ci. And the sound is fantastic. I have many separate speakers on 8 channels. two of those speakers are in the rear in addition to the normal 5 plus subwoofer output on LFE.


While playing a movie look at the receivers display at the *left* lower portion there are '*input* signal channel indicators' and at the lower *right* corner there are 'signal *output* channel indicators', these will tell you what's coming in and going out of the receiver. If there are more channels going out then coming in the the receiver is processing extra channels from the input signal. So look at the left side and see if the receiver is accepting 8 channels. You should also be able to press the OSD/DISPLAY button on the remote _while playing_ the movie(don't pause it) and you should get a display on you *TV* showing exactly what the input signal is and how many channels are in the signal.

cheers


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Denon AVC-A1XVA confirmed via user report and added to the list


> How this, crank show it's 6.1 pcm on the menu system.When playing it comes out 7.1. I pressed the select button and on the osd it shows 7.1.Like most amps it shows the left being what signal is coming out of the dvd player and the right shows show what your putting it out as.On my amp is showed the left as 7.1 and the right as 7.1 also.But my question is I thought there was no titles avaialble in 7.1.Does anyone else have crank on blu-ray? Great film, great audio, but I still cannot believe it.
> 
> REPLY:
> When you posted this I went to the hi def digest review and your right; the reviewers ps3 said it was 7.1 pcm too.Your avc has confirmed it


*htnut12* can you confirm the 2307CI using the information above?

cheers


----------

